# f'n moles!



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Do foxes eat moles? Or anything? Already lost a straight Timothy field and most of the yard. Cats don't touch around the house. We had a Aussie/German shepherd cross used to kill them but she's long gone.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Moles are good for the ground--they aerate very well.

Now, a 410 shotgun helps them.

Ralph


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

One of the main reasons for farm dogs - varmint control.

Gary


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

A lil too well maybe. I wouldn't mind as much if they would develop a taste for milkweed, thistle, and multiflora roots


----------

